
Googlers Got Together To Do Something Special - peter123
http://services.google.com/latitudevideo/view.html#n0qtkdr5m0qdcchs5z0EQDC5s0Oghk
======
pg
How crafty to have it say "Reddit Rules." If Microsoft did this it would say
"Microsoft" or the product name.

~~~
Timothee
Sorry Paul, but as Sam kind of pointed out, it's not as crafty as it looks:
<http://services.google.com/latitudevideo/>

The submitted link came from what was submitted on Reddit.

I was definitely surprised to see Google recognize Reddit specifically... now
we know.

------
neilk
Maybe I'm just fueling the hype by debunking it, but the places shown in the
video have no correlation to the map that is claimed. A lot are shot in
picturesque places like Ocean Beach or the Presidio which are very far away
from the map shown at the end. Even some of the relatively obscure places I
recognized are not even close (there's a "Trad'r Sam" which is on Geary, way
northwest of even the top left corner of their "R").

Edit: oh duh, I get it now. That's even part of the joke.
<http://services.google.com/latitudevideo/>

------
babyshake
This is brilliant. Does anyone specifically know the technology used to
integrate the images into the video?

------
ojbyrne
A few points:

1\. Some of my favorite places. I was dragged up those goddamn nightmare
stairs very early on living in SF.

2\. SF is cool, because of the high cost of living, cheap labor doesn't
necessarily mean cheap, or unskilled.

3\. What's the point?

~~~
ojbyrne
Oh, damn, watched it again. 4. I don't agree with the point. Seeing, as I
generally feel like reddit stole my work.

